# Spot removal tool doesn't work with Wacom Intuos 5 in LR 5



## markly86 (Jun 28, 2013)

In Lightroom 5 the spot removal tool works correctly with my mouse.  However when I try to use the pen on my Wacom tablet it will highlight a small area then stop working.  If I highlight a small area and it gives me a suggested replacement selection any attempt to move the selection freezes the program.  Pretty sure this is a bug in either LR 5 or the Wacom software.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 28, 2013)

I just had a quick try with my Bamboo, no problems noticed here.
Also running Windows 7 Professional 64-bit with only 4 GB Ram.
Although, I don't know if the Intuos has a different software than the Bamboo,
if so, it could be the Intuos software, because it doesn't seem to be LR5 itself, nor the 64-bit OS...


----------



## happycranker (Jul 1, 2013)

I have no problem with an Intuos 5 and LR5 both the heal and clone work okay although a bit slow!


----------



## pknight (Oct 25, 2013)

Markly86,

Did you find a solution for this?  I have the new Intuos Pen and Touch, LR 5.2, and Win 7 Pr0 64-bit w/ 12 GB memory.  I have the exact same problems that you describe.  Searching the web I find that reports of this problem go back to LR 4.0, and with much older Wacom tablets.  So reliable solutions anywhere that I can find, however.  I bought this to use with LR, and if it won't work with several of the tools, what is the point?


----------



## Mburke (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had this problem going back several months. I've looked all over the web and talked with Wacom. There doesn't seem to be any solution. It only happens to me with spot removal. I'll swipe an area and it takes several (up to 5) seconds to select a replacement. If I try to move the area it will bog down again. When I switch to the mouse it works instantly. I talked with Wacom and the fellow said they are aware of a problem with Lightroom and are working on it. That was 5-6 months ago. I just disconnected the Wacom Intuos 5 and went back to the mouse. Works a lot easier.


----------



## SteBae (Oct 26, 2013)

I had the same issue with my Intus 5 and Lr 5 on my Win 7 x64 laptop - not only with the spot removal tool but also with the gradient filter. But I found a workaround that works for me: I changed the Interactive Pressure Profile in the Wacom Tablet Properties tool to the attached profile (instead of the default straight line). After the change you have to unplug and re-plug the Intus 5 once. This made a huge difference on my system.


----------

